

What We Look For (David Lee of SV Angel) - dcurtis
http://daslee.me/what-we-look-for-1

======
sgrove
David Lee (and all of the SV Angel team, in fact) is really an amazingly
interesting figure. The integrity, responsiveness, and genuine interest was
completely mind-blowing, and I don't know that I've experienced anything like
it elsewhere (only YC comes close).

I know this is already a no-brainer, but if you have a chance to have SV Angel
& Co. invest, no matter what stage you're at, take it. No hesitation,
basically whatever the terms are. They're that amazing.

